# Villa Grove, IL - Meyer 7.5 E60 snow plow.



## TJ2015 (Jan 5, 2016)

Selling a plow off old truck, it has been stored for a couple of years, worked when removed. Have the plow, lift frame with pump and mount for I believe a F250. I do have the truck side wiring as well but do not have controller. Looking for 1000 for everything. Plow is solid with newer cutting edge. Please call or text 217-714-4060 to get quicker response. It is located in Champaign, IL, 61821


----------

